# Wrist band tickets



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Are the tickets a wrist band!? That's all I have!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

As Alfie says...

Yes

Due to multi-area access required at Ricoh this year, so prevents you being hand stamped


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Any tickets left


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

You can pay at the door on the day andymp85


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thought that was only if there was some left I have my ticket but someone wants to come with me that's why I was checking lol


----------

